#  - >   >  -
,   1137      -,   ,  -  , ,    " -"  " -"      .       ,    ?

----------

-  (- (   ), ,   ),    ,           ,    ,     (. 8 . 1 . 23  , . 3 . 19    06.04.2011 N 63-, . 2     25.04.2011 N 50, . 1.13 ,      25.04.2011 N 50).

  -   .       .     . 1.13   . 14       - (    06.02.2014 N -4-3/1984@ (. 2)).

----------

